# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Ressemblance entre deux courbes

## co2gaz

Bonjour,
quelqu'un aurait une ide pour m'aider  comparer deux courbes (de point de vu ressemblance) ou deux ensemble de points.

Merci

----------


## ToTo13

Bonsoir,

moyenne, variance, etc. de la distance entre les courbes...

----------


## co2gaz

Bonsoir ToTo13, 
Merci pour ta rponse, mais je ne vois pas exactement ce que tu voulais dire. Moyenne, variance vont donner une information sur la forme?
Est ce que tu peux clarifier? 
merci

----------


## fredmn

Un possibilit est la distance de Hausdorff. A la base c'est une distance entre ensembles qui peut tre utilise pour comparer deux courbes. Tu peux voir une animation (en cours de d'amlioration) du principe.

----------


## Jerome Briot

> quelqu'un aurait une ide pour m'aider  comparer deux courbes (de point de vu ressemblance) ou deux ensemble de points.


Montre nous l'allure de tes nuages de points...

----------


## co2gaz

Bonjour, 
Merci pour vos rponses.
Je vais regarder un peu du cot de la distance de Hausdorff ou aussi j'ai vu un truc sur les DTW.

Voil  quoi ressemble les courbes que je veux comparer.

----------


## ToTo13

> Bonsoir,
> 
> moyenne, variance, etc. de la distance entre les courbes...


Tu auras une information sur l'cart entre les courbes.

----------


## co2gaz

Voil en ralit ce que j'ai:
1


2


ilfaut pas estimer la fonction qui reprsente la courbe pour pouvoir dire que dans le cas 1 a se ressemble et dans le cas 2 a ne ce ressemble pas?

----------


## ToTo13

> il faut pas estimer la fonction qui reprsente la courbe pour pouvoir dire que dans le cas 1 a se ressemble et dans le cas 2 a ne ce ressemble pas?


Pas ncessairement.
Dans tous les cas, c'est un problme de classement : appartient ou n'appartient pas <=> Ressemble ou Ne ressemble pas.
Donc pour cela il te faut une valeur numrique, qui en fonction d'un certain seuil permet de classer dans l'une des deux classes.

Ici tu peux approximer les points par des courbes (et par exemple calculer l'aire entre la valeur absolu des carts), soit travailler simplement point  point comme je le suggre.
Ce que je propose n'est pas forcment la solution, mais cela a l'avantage d'tre extrmement simple et donc rapide  tester. Si cela choue, alors tu pourras essayer autre chose.

----------


## pseudocode

Un truc que j'avais essay et qui marchait plutot pas mal :

1. Transformer une courbe en une squence de dplacements, facon langage LOGO: rotateLeft_pi/4 (L), rotateRight_pi/4 (R) , forward_10pixels (F).

Un crneau 


```

```

serait reprsent par la squence : FLLFFRRFFRRFFLLF

2. Mesure la distance entre deux squences avec un algo DTW (Dynamic time warping).

----------


## ToTo13

> serait reprsent par la squence : FLLFFRRFFRRFFLLF


Ce ne serait pas une forme de chaines de Freeman ???

----------


## pseudocode

> Ce ne serait pas une forme de chaines de Freeman ???


Oui, tout a fait. C'est vrai que je n'ai pas cit le nom, honte  moi.  ::oops::

----------

